# 2003 Passat V6 GLX 4Motion - Oil smell in cabin - wrong parts



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

I bought the suction pump and one-way check valve, along with other parts to fix my oil leak/seepage problem that makes oil smell vapors in my cabin. 

My mechanic got to the area where the suction pump and valve is supposed to be and there's something different there. 

What gives?


He says they must have changed something in this year car.

Help?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I assume you're talking about the PCV suction pump. It should look like this in all model years of the 30V 2.8 V6.


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

My guy's saying it's not in there. What should I do? He says there's another part in there that likely does the same thing in the spot that this one's in and he's ordering that part.




O_o said:


> I assume you're talking about the PCV suction pump. It should look like this in all model years of the 30V 2.8 V6.


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

When you go to ECSTUNING.COM they have PCV system kits. The Passat upto year 2001 kit shows this suction pump and a green check valve.

In the kit for 2002+, it leaves out the suction pump and check valve. 

Does this mean that those parts don't exist in my 2003 Passat V6? 

I'm getting alot of conflicting information and I can't see for myself now cause the car's at the mechanic's place.

He says those parts aren't in there and sounds like he's wanting to replace the PCV valve, which surely can't hurt as it is part of that kit and can cause sludge and oil leaks as a result. That's the problem I'm trying to fix...

...so confused...

I'm gonna go see the car after work and follow the AudiWorld Tech Article showing where the pump is so I can be satisfied for myself that it's either there or not. I don't want to spend the entire time I have this car smelling oil in the cabin and chasing oil leaks.

Anyhow... anyone have more information? Someone with a 2003+ Passat that's replaced it's suction pump and maybe that little valve 'green updated version'.

Link to ECS part for 2001 and under -- 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-4_Motion-V6_30v/Engine/Emission/ES1899538/

Link to ECS part for 2002 and up (mine) --

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-4_Motion-V6_30v/Engine/Emission/ES2090782/


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

there were changes done in late 2001 , 2002 so the suction pump is not part of venting in your car you have to go with the second kit for 2002 + model


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

Interesting. I like how ECS, upon my email inquirey, told me that all B5-B5.5 Passats take that suction pump and green valve and also their computer application guide says the same thing. I hope they'll refund me duty, shipping and part cost for these useless parts they took 3 weeks to deliver to me.

Hopefully I can just clean the other hoses. I got the larger breather hose, the cam caps, cam seals, valve cover gaskets and now the PCV valve. 

The kit shows another small breather hose which I have not purchased and a few 90 elbows and one multi-hose thing. I'm wondering if they can just be cleaned if they're not broken???



paul99 said:


> there were changes done in late 2001 , 2002 so the suction pump is not part of venting in your car you have to go with the second kit for 2002 + model


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

Freudian said:


> Interesting. I like how ECS, upon my email inquirey, told me that all B5-B5.5 Passats take that suction pump and green valve and also their computer application guide says the same thing. I hope they'll refund me duty, shipping and part cost for these useless parts they took 3 weeks to deliver to me.
> 
> Hopefully I can just clean the other hoses. I got the larger breather hose, the cam caps, cam seals, valve cover gaskets and now the PCV valve.
> 
> The kit shows another small breather hose which I have not purchased and a few 90 elbows and one multi-hose thing. I'm wondering if they can just be cleaned if they're not broken???


You can't 100% trust what they write, when I have problem I re-search the similar issues
there are search engines on every forum, I type question on google and it will take you to the forum that someone else asked this question or had the same issue, 2.8 engine V6 was used in Audi A4, A6 until 2001, and expired Audi replaced it with 3.0 V6, only passat continue to manufacture 2.8 , in 2002 they overhaul the engine improving the emission/combustion/electrical , the person at ECS probably didn't know that were changes in 2.8, I would talk to them and probably they will give you refund , you can ship back to get full refund or upgrade to right kit, you can get refund from Canada Customs, hopefully you didn't through out the custom charge invoice, on the back there is a information how to get refund, you can send the back letter to them and request full refund , you will need a prove that you ship back the package to ECS, and in about 3 weeks you get your customs money back..
Get Bentley manual, or Haynes from Canadian-tire will help you guide all your DIY repairs what needs to be done, check all the houses and see if there is a air blockage, and replace or clean what needs to be done, if you have money saved up for DIY repairs I would get the right kit for your engine and replace those seals and you be done ..


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

Paul,


Thanks for the information. Very interesting. 

I did save my receipt from Canada Post and the parts are still unopened. I'm sure that'll be a good start to getting some money back from this miss-step.

I wonder what part in particular causes over-pressure leading to gaskets, caps, seals to seep / leak out oil on these 2002+ model V6 engines? The older model engine was said to be mainly having the issue due to a clogged suction pump and inline valve.

The part "Cam chain tensioner gasket set" in the 2002+ kit... I wonder if that would have been installed when the dealer (during the previous owner's time with the car) performed the water pump and timing belt replacement procedure. Do you know if this would be standard procedure?

Andrew.





paul99 said:


> You can't 100% trust what they write, when I have problem I re-search the similar issues
> there are search engines on every forum, I type question on google and it will take you to the forum that someone else asked this question or had the same issue, 2.8 engine V6 was used in Audi A4, A6 until 2001, and expired Audi replaced it with 3.0 V6, only passat continue to manufacture 2.8 , in 2002 they overhaul the engine improving the emission/combustion/electrical , the person at ECS probably didn't know that were changes in 2.8, I would talk to them and probably they will give you refund , you can ship back to get full refund or upgrade to right kit, you can get refund from Canada Customs, hopefully you didn't through out the custom charge invoice, on the back there is a information how to get refund, you can send the back letter to them and request full refund , you will need a prove that you ship back the package to ECS, and in about 3 weeks you get your customs money back..
> Get Bentley manual, or Haynes from Canadian-tire will help you guide all your DIY repairs what needs to be done, check all the houses and see if there is a air blockage, and replace or clean what needs to be done, if you have money saved up for DIY repairs I would get the right kit for your engine and replace those seals and you be done ..


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

Freudian said:


> Paul,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. Very interesting.
> ...


The Cam chain tensioner gasket set is not part of timing belt service, it is seperate service. Most likely wasn't changed. 
if the owner didn't take care of originally it would not be done by dealer. You have to ask dealer to do it . 


There are multiple causes why the overpressure would start to leak oil in engine bay in various locations

1) incorrect oil used 
2) overfilled oil during the oil service change
3) clogged oil filter
4) clogged oil pump pick up unit
5) not taking care of the oil leaks when they are first spotted 
6) aging materials

pretty much all these are causes of overpressure. 

I am original owner of 99 Audi A6 2.8 , and to this day I still have it, and I have dealt with the same issues you are dealing now.
Once you start to replace one part the next will go in short period of time. 
One thing I did notice during my ownership at the beginning when I brought my car for service to dealer under warranty that they postponed replacing oil filter which in my opionion was a mistake they claim that oil filter can last up to 30000 km .
I know they change first one at 5k , but the next one replaced at 25k, 3 times they only replaced oil, when they removed the oil filter I have notice paper pieces sticking out of portholes in oil filter . I took that oil filter and when I opened the oil filter case 1/4 of the paper filtering cloth was gone, and wind up somewhere in the engine, after that I started to replace my oil by myself, oil and oil filter every 5-7k , but the damage was done, every so often when I drain the oil these mush pieces drain out, and these were pieces from the filter I took apart, so they wind up in oil pan, but I started to notice oil leaks in engine bay , valve cover gasket was the first one to go and cam tensioner when car was 5 years old, i bought the books and research forums that help me guide through replacement, I have replaced these gaskets, that suction pump you have , green valve, it was ok for about 2 years when it started over again , then I started to diging up more info and someone suggested to use ATF fluid for transmission before oil replacement, it helps to clean up the engine where oil needs to flow.
I put 1 liter and drove for 30 to 50 km max and did the oil change, I have found that this procedure cleaned up my engine inside , more of the mash material and gunky stuff drain out after this process, and did another after third oil replacment . then I have replaced all seals when I did my second timing belt service, since then I have no issues, also i cleaned the throtthle body and replaced all the plastic tubes that are responsible for venting , 
also I stick to synthetic oil 5 W40 during winter and 10W40 during the summer, and also I use carbon cleaner to clean tubes if I notice build up those that connect to engine valve covers


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

paul99 said:


> there were changes done in late 2001 , 2002 so the suction pump is not part of venting in your car you have to go with the second kit for 2002 + model


Oh yeah? I didn't know the B5.5s were different. My bad.


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

I got my car back from the garage today.

- Valve Cover Gasket Dr. Side replaced + silicon in the corners
- PCV Valve replaced
- Long breather hose replaced
- Short breather hose & other small elbows, etc. cleaned as necessary
- Cam Plugs replaced, applied small amount of sealant and let to sit for 48+hrs on cold engine.
- Code cleared with VAG-COM (Small Leak in something? detected)
- Engine bay degreased of oil leaks
- Replaced oil cap with new updated model with pressure relief valve built-in *did this months ago*

It was run for a while @ idle to check for leaks = ok
I drove it home from town and around my local area. = ok

I still want to replace the Cam Chain Tensioner Gaskets as they are only 11$ ea. and is one of the things that is said to leak and there was significant oil near that area. Getting this done next week.

Hopefully now with the pressure issue relieved, there will not be a problem.

Thanks to those who've helped out recently. Thanks to my Mech. if he reads this, but he knows anyway. 

Fingers crossed for no oil smells in the cabin.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Why didn't you wait until you had the CCT gaskets to do all the other stuff? The valve cover has to come off again...


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

...because I incorrectly researched my oil leak / smell in cabin issue. The information and detailed instructions on how to fix these problems all talked about the suction pump and inline valve plus the cam caps and valve cover gaskets as being key to fix the issue. ECS tuning also gave me wrong information about parts ordered.

Volkswagen really needs to do some micromanaging at their service stations. My dealer is useless. They can't fix anything or diagnose problems properly, never have and likely never will, so I can't go there. Some other places don't seem to want to put the time into troubleshooting and so on... I didn't find this paticular mechanic who has seemed to have fixed my issue, until I'd already had a place do my valve cover gasket and then again.

Long story short, I hope the car stays fixed and I can put my money into something other than fixing old cars.




O_o said:


> Why didn't you wait until you had the CCT gaskets to do all the other stuff? The valve cover has to come off again...


----------

